# You might be a D-bag if.......



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

In the style of Jeff Foxworthy's "You might be a *******".....

You might be a D-bag if.......
You drive with your mirrors fully extended on your Dodge dually when you aren't towing anything.

What kind of D-baggery have you seen?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Plenty but that's pretty far up there on the list for me. Lol


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

I've seen that with more than just Dodge drivers.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Gemini8 said:


> I've seen that with more than just Dodge drivers.


Yea but Ford or Chebby aren't capable of extending out 4 1/2 feet. What year is your Dodge?


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I used Dodge for my example because they stick out close to 3 feet.

What's on your D-bag list?


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

1) Have a dually truck with an 8" lift and 24" rims (no way you are pulling a thing with that). 

2) Have dual 10" "stacks" coming out the back because you think you drive a Peterbuilt. Rolln' smoke :rotfl:


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Stacks and truck nuts top the list along with the towing mirrors that's been mentioned. There are some pretty awesome bumper stickers as well...evidently some people are really proud of what they do for a living.

The list goes on and on...I have a feeling some people will end up butt hurt before this one is over


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

Dodge diesel trucks that have a massive lift, tow mirrors out ( which seems to be just about every dodge truck I see beside the 1500) then smoke stacks, truck nuts, and to top it off a big cummins sticker on the back window...


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Bull Red said:


> In the style of Jeff Foxworthy's "You might be a *******".....
> 
> You might be a D-bag if.......
> 
> ...


This drives me crazy. I have had 4- 3/4 ton trucks with extending mirrors and never once have I done this. Brand doesn't matter.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

....you have these rims on your vehicle. :rotfl:


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Bull Red said:


> In the style of Jeff Foxworthy's "You might be a *******".....
> 
> You might be a D-bag if.......
> You drive with your mirrors fully extended on your Dodge dually when you aren't towing anything.
> ...


Ran into a Dodge dually D-bag just the other day in my neighborhood. He clipped my Tahoe mirror with his extended tow mirror and no he wasn't towing anything. Azzhole.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

If you drive the biggest, meanest looking 4X4 and slow down to 2 mph to cross a railroad track.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

sotexhookset said:


> Yea but Ford or Chebby aren't capable of extending out 4 1/2 feet. What year is your Dodge?


 That's true - I don't own a truck, so not sure what you are trying to imply. Just stating a fact, not taking up for any particular owner.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

redfish555 said:


> Dodge diesel trucks that have a massive lift, tow mirrors out ( which seems to be just about every dodge truck I see beside the 1500) then smoke stacks, truck nuts, and to top it off a *big cummins sticker on the back window*...


Don't forget the massive Duramax stickers either...that's not the only thing the "D" stands for. :rotfl:

I drive a duramax as well...just opted out on the sticker!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

All of the above plus...

...if you drive a minivan in the left lane
...if you drive a mini truck in the left lane (this includes Tundras and Titans)
...if you drive a mini car in the left lane (Corolla, Prius, Smart (aka Stupid) Car, etc)
...if you drive a Dodge at all, but especially in the left lane
...if you drive at all in the left lane and you are not me


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

.....you try to turn your 4 cylinder honda civic into a street racer and put an awful sounding exhaust on it.

....you drive a 3/4 ton 4x4 diesel and you don't even own a trailer or even a hitch for that matter and you think driving through the median between I10 and the feeder road is your definition of "off roading"

....you jack up your 3/4 ton 4x4 diesel so high that you couldn't use it to tow a trailer even if you owned one.

....you put speakers in your trunk and the rattling noise of your trunk is louder than the music you're playing.

....you drive around with your tailgate down, so everyone can see your locked up yeti in the back on your way to your office job.

....you sag your dress slacks (or pants in general) while at work or anywhere for that matter.

....you buy an $8k zero turn mower for your 80' lot in the burbs.


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

You wear flat brimmed hats...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Truck nuts are tacky, but they crack me up every time. Never gets old. Not exactly d-bag material though.

Bona-fide, red blood, right down to the core d-baggery is the guys who couldn't park a friggin' tricycle without occupying 1 and a half parking spaces, much less a full sized pickup truck. The dam lines are there for a reason! It takes minimal practice to get reasonably centered up between the lines. If you have oversized mirrors, fold em' back or retract them so people can walk between the vehicles without having to swerve/duck under your side mirrors.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Tailgaters


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

...If you think you own the left lane.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I happen to drive a 3/4 Dodge with the 4' fold out mirrors, but the only time I have them folded out is when I'm pulling my my camper, they are not necessary for the boat or tractor. I did happen to find a good use for them, they work great for the D-bags that ride their bicycles on the highway like they own the road.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Tailgating me in the left lane when its bumper to bumper. All that will get you is I may slow down .5 MPH.


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

When I put on my left turn signal to move into the left lane to pass and the D-bag behind me whips in to cut me off.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Jetty Rat said:


> When I put on my left turn signal to move into the left lane to pass and the D-bag behind me whips in to cut me off.


You tipped your road opponent off to your next move. Use your turn signal when you are already half way into the lane :slimer:


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

*Door dingers*-next one I catch is getting a "Foot Ding" in their GD door.

Tailgaters-nope-could care less-they likely are tailgated for a reason-too GD slow and in left lane-get the heck outta the way azwhole.

*Hit and tap/ding bumpers*-park against my bumper and then see if your tail lights work-they won't because I'll smash them with my foot.

Extended mirrors-lost my mirror and the lying bastage in front of his 2 young kids wasn't man enough to admit he took out my mirror even though I was almost stopped and over as far as I could-liar in front of his kids-his net worth was over $40 million and wouldn't admit fault-hope he chokes on a piece of glass.

Parking so I can't even get into my vehicle-those azwipes that cannot park between the lines and park 6 inches from the side of your car-again my recourse is allowing them to buy a new paint job due to the key scratch across the side of their car and note on their windshield letting them know they are just preeks that walk, but can't drive worth a darn.

Any person that owns and drives a Prius-seems like 99.9999999999% of them drive in left lane below the speed limit-oughta be allowed to run over them and crush them like the cockroach they are.

The Troll Booth operators at SLP-check your change-seems like the highest paid County Job EVER-about 1/2 the time, they try to shortchange you, so I roll the $2 into a tight ball and never pay with anything but single bills-most of the time when I did hand them a $10 or $20, they seemed to 'misplace' 2 or 3 dollars-especially when there is a line of cars behind you-plus they feed feral cats while on paid county time.


----------



## bnate86 (Jun 28, 2012)

Extended mirrors. Dodge seem to have the most. I have talked so much mess about them that when my little girls see them while we are driving down the road, they say something about it.

It's even worse when you see a Dodge that shouldn't have had them on that model, but the d-bag buys the aftermarket look a likes that extend out.

Add a big tip, sticker and a set of nuts and you are set...


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

You might be a d-bag if you are promoting criminal vandalism as the way to solve a "parking over the lines problem".


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

Bull Red said:


> ....you have these rims on your vehicle. :rotfl:


don't know why but i always want to run those things over lol


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Bull Red said:


> ....you have these rims on your vehicle. :rotfl:


Reminds me of just about every Speed Racer episode. There was a car that was always slicing tires with sharpened rims like that.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Corvette owners. It's still a Chevy. 

People going slow in the left lane who slow down when I tailgate them. Narcissistic asses. 

Here's a clue. If you are in the left lane and the nearest car in front of you is a half mile away, and you look behind you and there are 30 cars lined up nose to tail, GET THE HELL OUT OF THE WAY!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I wonder how he broke his mirror? Hmmmm


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Game-Over said:


> You might be a d-bag if you are promoting criminal vandalism as the way to solve a "parking over the lines problem".


Try calling a Policeman or telling the scumbag they owe you for either a paint job or a door repair and try making a claim against their insurance company and see where you get-sometimes the culprit 'learns' their lesson and next time they may re-park their bad parking try or be careful and treat others with the same respect they would want in return-I do-I go out of my way to not ding others and respect others' property UNLESS they disrespect my property. Yessiree, I'll mark the helloutta their vehicle since they aren't gonna pay for the damage they did to mine.

Sounds like you have 'learned' from possible infractions to others' property-good for you.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

Jamaica Cove said:


> *Parking so I can't even get into my vehicle*-*those azwipes that cannot park between the lines and park 6 inches from the side of your car-again my recourse is allowing them to buy a new paint job due to the key scratch across the side of their car *and note on their windshield letting them know they are just preeks that walk, but can't drive worth a darn.





Jamaica Cove said:


> Try calling a Policeman or telling the scumbag they owe you for either a paint job or a door repair and try making a claim against their insurance company and see where you get-sometimes the culprit 'learns' their lesson and next time they may re-park their bad parking try or be careful and treat others with the same respect they would want in return-I do-I go out of my way to not ding others and respect others' property UNLESS they disrespect my property. * Yessiree, I'll mark the helloutta their vehicle since they aren't gonna pay for the damage they did to mine. *
> 
> Sounds like you have 'learned' from possible infractions to others' property-good for you.


Didn't know parking _next _to your car would damage it.

Yep, keying a car is d-bag material fo sho.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Dirtbag status belongs to those that leave 2-3 car lengths between them and the car in front of them at a light.

Most I see belong to the same tribe.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

People who ride road bikes on Alan Parkway and jam up a lane of traffic during rush hour. Right next to one of the nicest bike trails in Houston, so ultra mega omega DB points.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I have an add. Aftermarket LED headlights on a lifted truck. Especially coming at you on a two lane road at night. Dangerous and not cool at all.


----------



## sp4anahuac (Apr 26, 2007)

People who have 8500lb top fuelers on 146 coming south from I-10 and coal rolling every body in the early morning. Alot have Looser state unisex sticker it seems.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> I wonder how he broke his mirror? Hmmmm


had to quote the pic to say, if you are going to do truck nutz, this is right way!


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Game-Over said:


> Didn't know parking _next _to your car would damage it.
> 
> Yep, keying a car is d-bag material fo sho.


So what would YOU do if you cannot even get into your own vehicle because someone parked so close? Leave flowers, a free $100 credit card along with a love note and ask for a hug? Or wait patiently for who knows how long for the POS parker to show up and kindly say "Gee, sir/madam, I hope you didn't get scared seeing me patiently waiting for you for five hours to return so I could get into my vehicle because you parked so close to my vehicle I could not access the inside of my properly parked vehicle and I hope you didn't worry too much that I missed my court docket and my client was jailed and is now filing a grievance with the State Bar of Texas against me for lack of representation and I may be suspended from the Bar, subject to the outcome of the results of the Grievance Board? I'm sure the Judge would fully understand your failure to show on time because you couldn't get into your vehicle. I guess you'll say you'd take a taxi and get your car later-it's at Lockwood just north of I-10-I'm sure it will be just fine the next day.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Lazy Dbags dont put their shopping carts up at the grocery store. 
People who can't park straight. 

As stated earlier the dbags with the after market headlights.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)




----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

Jamaica Cove said:


> So what would YOU do if you cannot even get into your own vehicle because someone parked so close? Leave flowers, a free $100 credit card along with a love note and ask for a hug? Or wait patiently for who knows how long for the POS parker to show up and kindly say "Gee, sir/madam, I hope you didn't get scared seeing me patiently waiting for you for five hours to return so I could get into my vehicle because you parked so close to my vehicle I could not access the inside of my properly parked vehicle and I hope you didn't worry too much that I missed my court docket and my client was jailed and is now filing a grievance with the State Bar of Texas against me for lack of representation and I may be suspended from the Bar, subject to the outcome of the results of the Grievance Board? I'm sure the Judge would fully understand your failure to show on time because you couldn't get into your vehicle. I guess you'll say you'd take a taxi and get your car later-it's at Lockwood just north of I-10-I'm sure it will be just fine the next day.


Nice made up scenario. Will you kindly explain how, given your example, destroying the "offending" cars paint job would make it easier for me to access my vehicle? Wouldn't the car you just vandalized still be parked in the exact same spot?

Sorry, but you don't know if it was Granny Smith who accidentally parked close or some arsehole who did it because he thought it was funny. Go ahead and scratch away, just don't be surprised if you get called a d-bag vandal, because that is exactly what someone who keys cars is.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

You tow a trailer full of dirt or gravel down the freeway without a tarp over the load....


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


>


All hail the king of the Dbags!  That picture pretty much sums up all of the posts in this thread in a single pic.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

If you have a Dallas Cowboy sticker on your vehicle, you might be a D-bag.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Haute Pursuit said:


> If you have a Dallas Cowboy sticker on your vehicle, you might be a D-bag.


Or a Houston Texan sticker.... lol :bounce:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

DCAVA said:


> Or a Houston Texan sticker.... lol :bounce:


^^^^^^^^
Found one! :rotfl: :cheers:


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Haute Pursuit said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> Found one! :rotfl: :cheers:


U know u got 5 Texan stickers on ur ride!!! :bluefish:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

d-bag


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

DCAVA said:


> U know u got 5 Texan stickers on ur ride!!! :bluefish:


No stickers at all bro except an EZ Tag... LOL

Been looking for an "Assault Life" one though! :rotfl:


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

As far as keying someone's car to "get back" at them goes: I am always amazed at the things people freely admit to doing; and then I imagine the things they do that they will not admit to doing. Cut brake lines, sugar in the gas tank, using a glass tapper to break windows, etc.....? 

Downright scary.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

redfish555 said:


> Dodge diesel trucks that have a massive lift, tow mirrors out ( which seems to be just about every dodge truck I see beside the 1500) then smoke stacks, truck nuts, and to top it off a big cummins sticker on the back window...


So you've seen my neighbor's dip**** kid's Dodge.:rotfl:


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

D-bag = Lawn maintenance man how picks up all the clippings and leaves throws them in a trailer uncovered, and just drags it around for a couple days till everything blows out.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

The ones who floor there deleted diesels at a stop light when it turns green, and leave a mile worth of coal, it's mostly the older model Cummins's but that's not always the case.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

You might be a douche is you:

1. Have a fart can muffler on a POS Honda or Toyota

2. Not use your blinker when turning

3. Take up 2 or more parking spots with your ride

4. Blast your radio for all to hear

5. Be a Texan fan 

6. Park yourself in the left lane

7. If you are a Democrat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

davis300 said:


> You might be a douche is you:
> 
> 1. Have a fart can muffler on a POS Honda or Toyota
> 
> ...


#5 and #7 are mutually exclusive...


----------



## floppodog (Dec 19, 2012)

WOW!!!!!there are some really angry folks here. Do you enjoy life at all?


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Today 288/beltway

Sticker says Manvel Police, coal on the windshield and cab says capital Dbag.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Pattillo said:


> Today 288/beltway
> 
> Sticker says Manvel Police, coal on the windshield and cab says capital Dbag.


WTFâ€¦is that his reverse lights on ? Whats he doing ?..:rotfl: LAMO.


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Texas Trophy Hunter decal. Dbaggery level is equally proportional to the size of the sticker. A Browning deer sticker is double points. An AR15 bolt face sticker is pure Dbag gold. If any of these are stuck on a truck that is towing an imaginary trailer or burning coal thru dual stacks you better take pics.


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

My buddy sent me this the other day.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

I always wonder if trucks like that get broken into more frequently than those that don't scream "mall ninja".


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

Middle aged harley guy with sleeveless Shirt and old lady bingo arms. 

Mean mugging as he strokes the throttle to deafening levels.


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Pattillo said:


> Today 288/beltway
> 
> Sticker says Manvel Police, coal on the windshield and cab says capital Dbag.





Copano/Aransas said:


> WTFâ€¦is that his reverse lights on ? Whats he doing ?..:rotfl: LAMO.


Didn't venture to guess but he had them on at 80 and at stop.

Oh, don't forget the salt life sticker.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

*


Pattillo said:



Didn't venture to guess but he had them on at 80 and at stop.

Click to expand...

*


Pattillo said:


> Oh, don't forget the salt life sticker.


Can't be good for the transmission. :rotfl:


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

It has been a few years so I'll tell on myself here, because I am d-bag. 

I parked at Baybrook Mall one day by Mervyn's and pulled my truck up over the yellow lines almost to the bushes. I came back out and some asshat pulled in behind me and blocked me in the space. I called mall security to have it towed and that d-bag told me I should not have pulled up far enough to let that happen to me. You know the d-bag that walks around like he's a marine on high alert.

So I got in truck and cranked it up, the mall security d-bag told me not to drive over the bushes. I told him that I had no intentions of doing that. I put my truck in reverse and destroyed that little red mini van so bad I know it had to be towed off. I shoved the son of gun over two rows. Then I drove home with a nice warm fuzzy feeling. I was plumb giddy. 


That ain't the only time I used the ranch hand bumper for it was intended.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Jamaica Cove said:


> So what would YOU do if you cannot even get into your own vehicle because someone parked so close? Leave flowers, a free $100 credit card along with a love note and ask for a hug? Or wait patiently for who knows how long for the POS parker to show up and kindly say "Gee, sir/madam, I hope you didn't get scared seeing me patiently waiting for you for five hours to return so I could get into my vehicle because you parked so close to my vehicle I could not access the inside of my properly parked vehicle and I hope you didn't worry too much that I missed my court docket and my client was jailed and is now filing a grievance with the State Bar of Texas against me for lack of representation and I may be suspended from the Bar, subject to the outcome of the results of the Grievance Board? I'm sure the Judge would fully understand your failure to show on time because you couldn't get into your vehicle. I guess you'll say you'd take a taxi and get your car later-it's at Lockwood just north of I-10-I'm sure it will be just fine the next day.


Typical defense attorney attitude, think they are above the law


----------



## Talmbout (Apr 13, 2013)

I saw a good D-bag one the other day. Of course it was a Dodge diesel and on the back windshield it said " My girlfriend would rather be Cummins than stroking.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

rut-ro said:


> Typical defense attorney attitude, think they are above the law


Abogado acidentes....


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Snorkel kit higher than the roof....so the driver and passengers all drown but the engine keeps running.

A 15k winch....I had a truck equipment manufacturing company For 7 years. Trust me the bumper will hold it....the truck will not....it will rip that part of the frame right off.


----------



## hb (Jul 30, 2011)

how about using the phrase d-bag.....


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Game-Over said:


> You might be a d-bag if you are promoting criminal vandalism as the way to solve a "parking over the lines problem".


 Agreed, what kind of grown man goes around destroying other people's property. Karma has a way of taking care of people like this. This D bag is going to get caught defacing someones vehicle someday and get his face re arranged, and he will deserve every bit of it.


----------



## Catawba (Apr 10, 2012)

...you wear bright socks with a suit (or at all). Tie clips reek of d-baggery as well.


----------



## Capt.Schenk (Aug 10, 2005)

Y'all sure like to bash other guys' trucks.

Here's a few on my list:

*Using a popping cork, or whatever y'all call them these days.

*Using all those fancy beads on a croaker rig.

*Having 10 rods on a boat with two guys.

*Anchoring your boat on a crowded reef.

*If you have to ask your buddies to grab the dock because you don't know how to maneuver your boat.

*Holding-up the use of the cleaning table for half an hour to clean two fish.

*Pumping gas at the only pump with diesel.

*Going in the store to shop after you've pumped your gas, and leaving your car at the pump.

*Wade fishing with live bait, and bragging about your catch.

*Leaving the radio on your boat blaring while you go inside the restaurant to eat lunch.


----------



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

......4' light bars on the cab of your truck that never leaves the city limits!


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

You are the captain of the Saga, a crab fishing boat in the Bering Sea.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Lat22 said:


> You are the captain of the Saga, a crab fishing boat in the Bering Sea.


:rotfl: ain't that the truth!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

hb said:


> how about using the phrase d-bag.....


.....you've been here 4 years and have zero rep. :rotfl:


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Jamaica Cove said:


> Try calling a Policeman or telling the scumbag they owe you for either a paint job or a door repair and try making a claim against their insurance company and see where you get-sometimes the culprit 'learns' their lesson and next time they may re-park their bad parking try or be careful and treat others with the same respect they would want in return-I do-I go out of my way to not ding others and respect others' property UNLESS they disrespect my property. Yessiree, I'll mark the helloutta their vehicle since they aren't gonna pay for the damage they did to mine.
> 
> Sounds like you have 'learned' from possible infractions to others' property-good for you.


I'm with you. Only once have I done the "Nuclear Option!" In 1992 I bought my first new truck. Red extended cab Chebby 4x4. I had just finished opening weekend deer hunting, and was exhausted. I pull up to the house. My wife wanted to go to the grocery store. So I let her drive my new rig. While I reclined in the passenger seat. She parks, and goes into the store. I was almost in full nap mode. When this lady pulls next to me. Slings her door right into my new truck. I sat up, looked at the van next to me. And her kid was looking out the window right at me. They got out and went into the store. I got out and looked at my new truck. One heck of a ding in the door panel. So I went into the store, all stinky in full camo. I walked up to her, told her what she did (politely). And asked her to come see the damage she caused. She started freaking out, yelling at me. Said something along the lines that I was trying to scam her. I walked away. Found my wife, told her we're leaving now. Walked out, and planted a couple size 12 hunting boot heel prints in her van. I felt great afterwards.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Capt.Schenk said:


> *Using a popping cork, or whatever y'all call them these days.
> 
> *Using all those fancy beads on a croaker rig.
> 
> ...


Careful, don't bump your nose on the ceiling fan, Captain Awesome


----------



## revag12 (Jul 5, 2005)

> You tipped your road opponent off to your next move. Use your turn signal when you are already half way into the lane :slimer:


 This! It is also very important to look off your lane change just like a quarterback looking off his receiver. Slow, deliberate look to the right, and then quick glance and go left.

Never understand the necessity for Dodge owners to extend their mirrors. Short of towing, is there really any benefit, or is it just being a d-bag? I would add to the list the jacked up truck with a 10" lift and a 3' drop down hitch. I mean, seriously, what are you going to tow with that?


----------



## Capt.Schenk (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm not worried about bumping my nose on the ceiling fan. My smoke stacks will knock the fan off the ceiling way before my nose ever gets that high


----------



## revag12 (Jul 5, 2005)

> Lazy Dbags dont put their shopping carts up at the grocery store.


Agree, but you get a waiver if you purchased one or more bags of ice. Can't afford extra cart time while your purchase is melting away.


----------



## troutmauler (Dec 7, 2006)

1. flat brim hats
2.tight jeans if you're a guy
3. those blue jeans with all the girly designs on back pockets
4. guys who look like they had beat up a 5th grader then took their shirts
5. If you wear camo, have the 4x4 truck, stickers on window, but can't skin a deer or throw a fishing rod.
6. Tuck the front of your shirt so people can see your belt buckle for cavenders.
7. Biggest D-BAG, If you pass me up, only to slow down to turn!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Capt.Schenk said:


> I'm not worried about bumping my nose on the ceiling fan. My smoke stacks will knock the fan off the ceiling way before my nose ever gets that high


:rotfl: Green.


----------



## Talmbout (Apr 13, 2013)

You might be a D-bag if you have to hide behind a overpass or behind some bushes to enforce traffic laws.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Bull Red said:


> .....you've been here 4 years and have zero rep. :rotfl:


Men that worry about rep numbers


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Talmbout said:


> I saw a good D-bag one the other day. Of course it was a Dodge diesel and on the back windshield it said " My girlfriend would rather be Cummins than stroking.


LMAO! Notice how you never see stickers on Fords boasting how they are better than Dodges? We don't give two craps about Dodge as far as competition is concerned. We just feel bad that they can't afford something nicer. sad2sm Maybe if they had stayed in school and :work: a little harder. They should focus on comparing against something in their own category, like Datsun - old, smelly, and worthless for anything but very basic transportation. :rotfl:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

if you wear a visor and socks...

if you have a cooler sticker on anything...

if your cold beverage container costs more than your wallet...

if you are known as Freon...


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

How about people who spend 70k on a boat; just to get out and wade.
Or hunting a high fence duck lease J/K


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

you still my EXIF data and fish and hunt MY public spots.


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

chumy said:


> Men that worry about rep numbers


This

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Ironic*

Pretty funny how a D-Bag thread chummed up so many D-Bags......


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> i
> *
> if your cold beverage container costs more than your wallet
> *
> ...


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Major dbaggery....


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Haute Pursuit said:


> if you wear a visor and socks...
> 
> if you have a cooler sticker on anything...
> 
> ...


A visor and socks? I'm confused. What do socks and a visor together have to do with anything? Sandals and socks maybe.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

BretE said:


> Haute Pursuit said:
> 
> 
> > i
> ...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Deany45 said:


> A visor and socks? I'm confused. What do socks and a visor together have to do with anything? Sandals and socks maybe.


I would explain, but don't want to sound like a D-bag... :rotfl:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> BretE said:
> 
> 
> > Heck, just weld a handle on it to remove the stigma... :rotfl:
> ...


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Those bike riding groups that take up 2 lanes of traffic and you always have those 1-2 bikers that try to venture into the 3rd lane and almost getting Molly-whopped by the side view mirror, and people who post pics of nice catches of fish in the saltwater thread and don't give Gps coordinates, and the potlickers in zephyr cove


Keep Your Booger Hook Off The Bang Switch!!


----------



## Lsube0555 (Dec 10, 2012)

Jr. Game wardens or a certain few on here that think they are the grammar police


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I would explain, but don't want to sound like a D-bag... :rotfl:


No please do. I don't visor either, so I'm about confused as to where the socks go....


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

John Redcorn said:


> Middle aged harley guy with sleeveless Shirt and old lady bingo arms.
> 
> Mean mugging as he strokes the throttle to deafening levels.


X100 LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I never paid much attention to the flipped up mirrors on the heavier Dodge pickups before. Going home yesterday I saw one and kinda laughed. It was a "two fer" deal cause he had the 5gallon size tail pipe extension too. Now I'm looking for that stuff everywhere...thanks alot 2cool..HA!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

posting your whines about d-bags on this thread..........




hello, my name is kettle.


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

John Redcorn said:


> Middle aged harley guy with sleeveless Shirt and old lady bingo arms.
> 
> Mean mugging as he strokes the throttle to deafening levels.


Had this guy at my daughters elementary school here in SA the other day in the long slow line to pick up his child. The teachers were literally laughing at the guy but he thought he was cool as hell. Not just idling and bumping it every once in a while, I mean revving the crud out of it like they do outside a biker bar when they first start up.

The guy had no clue what a huge Dbag he was. Then picks up his 2nd or 3rd grader and hauls *** to the end of the parking lot.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

hb said:


> how about using the phrase d-bag.....





Bull Red said:


> .....you've been here 4 years and have zero rep. :rotfl:





chumy said:


> Men that worry about rep numbers





Flat Natural Born said:


> This
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just for the record, I don't worry about rep points. What I should've said to HB was this: 36 posts in 4 years and this is what you choose to comment on? No wonder you have zero rep.

Now retract your Dodge mirrors when you're not towing and chive on.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

You might be if you are one of these guys...


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> You might be if you are one of these guys...


Fo shizzel


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> Careful, don't bump your nose on the ceiling fan, Captain Awesome


LOL, my thoughts exactly.


----------



## geauxdeck (Mar 10, 2014)

Talmbout said:


> You might be a D-bag if you have to hide behind a overpass or behind some bushes to enforce traffic laws.


x2

You also might be a dbag if you fight redlight cameras on the grounds that you cannot "face my accuser in court". You ran a red light, man up dbag.

If a redlight camera keeps cops from sitting on their *** handing out fines instead of patrolling, i'm all for it.


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

Bull Red said:


> Just for the record, I don't worry about rep points. What I should've said to HB was this: 36 posts in 4 years and this is what you choose to comment on? No wonder you have zero rep.
> 
> Now retract your Dodge mirrors when you're not towing and chive on.


I have a 3/4 ton dodge with small regular 1/2 ton mirrors that I tow my 4wheelers,boats and my 34' travel trailer with and some dbag at work with a 1 ton dodge dually that's lowered with 18 wheeler rims and tires with spikes sticking out and huge mirrors actually chuckled at my choice of mirrors.while he was standing there in his little brothers affliction shirt wearing his wife's bedazzled jeans flexing his shaved arms!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Pivo and kolache said:


> No please do. I don't visor either, so I'm about confused as to where the socks go....


This guy... but in full Columbia (or Magellan for the price conscious) visor, shirt, socks and sandals. If it is hot enough to require a visor as opposed to a hat, you probably don't need the socks, you are just posing or you are just a D-bag.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Bull Red said:


> Just for the record, I don't worry about rep points. What I should've said to HB was this: 36 posts in 4 years and this is what you choose to comment on? No wonder you have zero rep.
> 
> Now retract your Dodge mirrors when you're not towing and chive on.


People who don't chive should be considered dbags, haha KCCO!

Keep Your Booger Hook Off The Bang Switch!!


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

Couldn't agree more about the tow mirrors. I've seen it so much lately I thought maybe their was a reason. Asked my dad about it over Easter weekend as he has a duramax. He just laughed and was like no there's no reason. 

Lots of good pointsin this thread.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

...the exhaust from your vehicle leaves a black cloud or the strong odor of gasoline.

...you don't have the courtesy to use your turn signal when you see someone waiting for you to pass at an intersection.

...you look down your nose at others for their choice of fishing bait.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Passing gas in the freezer section at Walmart.Geeeeez hold it till you go outside.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

So..are Houston drivers mean or just stupid?


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

or, you might be a D-Bag if you worry about how others go about their business. Something to think about.


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

teckersley said:


> or, you might be a D-Bag if you worry about how others go about their business. Something to think about.


This^^^


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

redfish555 said:


> Dodge diesel trucks that have a massive lift, tow mirrors out ( which seems to be just about every dodge truck I see beside the 1500) then smoke stacks, truck nuts, and to top it off a big cummins sticker on the back window...


Thats funny because I drive a Dodge dually hotshot and the "only" time I have the mirrors out is when Im hauling say, an 8 ft wide load tall.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

ANGEL said:


> This^^^





teckersley said:


> or, you might be a D-Bag if you worry about how others go about their business. Something to think about.












Keep Your Booger Hook Off The Bang Switch!!


----------



## fmlyfisher (Apr 29, 2013)

cwbycrshr said:


> 1) Have a dually truck with an 8" lift and 24" rims (no way you are pulling a thing with that).
> 
> 2) Have dual 10" "stacks" coming out the back because you think you drive a Peterbuilt. Rolln' smoke :rotfl:


Can't find a Like button on 2cool but I double make that quadruple Like this ^^^


----------



## fish-r-ride (Jan 5, 2009)

I laugh at the trucks also then I think back in the '70s when I had my 1/2 ton Chevy, twin whip cb antennas, dual (true dual) exhaust that were so loud the would rattle the glass of the stores downtown between stop lights or signs, mud grip tires on the back so big I could go where most people with 4 wheel drives couldn't get out and carry their keys, and did. Set of rails on the bed that were no good but for looks, and a set of brushed aluminum slots (wheels) all around then I would think I guess thing never really change just the looks. PS. I would still like to have a set of them aluminum slots on my '09 Chevy.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## tailinaround90 (Mar 9, 2014)

Riding around with your LED light bar on during broad daylight


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

You might be a d-bag if...

You're ALWAYS the first to order when the waiter approaches, even though there are ladies at your table.


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

your a D bag if you have duel STACKS on your ford F 150....


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

If you have dogs in your back yard, and don't feed or water them, forget about them days on end.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Bull Red said:


> In the style of Jeff Foxworthy's "You might be a *******".....
> 
> You might be a D-bag if.......
> You drive with your mirrors fully extended on your Dodge dually when you aren't towing anything.
> ...


 Hey sometimes.i just forget after unhooking the boat. LoL


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

You load or unload your boat on the boat ramp while everyone is waiting on your d bag asss. Saw it today.....again :/


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Bull Red said:


> Just for the record, I don't worry about rep points. What I should've said to HB was this: 36 posts in 4 years and this is what you choose to comment on? No wonder you have zero rep.
> 
> Now retract your Dodge mirrors when you're not towing and chive on.


Men who track their rep numbers


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

tailinaround90 said:


> Riding around with your LED light bar on during broad daylight


I witnessed this Friday on 45 South. What a D-Bag!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

JustBilling said:


> Had this guy at my daughters elementary school here in SA the other day in the long slow line to pick up his child. The teachers were literally laughing at the guy but he thought he was cool as hell. Not just idling and bumping it every once in a while, I mean revving the crud out of it like they do outside a biker bar when they first start up.
> 
> The guy had no clue what a huge Dbag he was. Then picks up his 2nd or 3rd grader and hauls *** to the end of the parking lot.


This is easily a top three of the thread. What an absolute freakin moron. Lol. I would've been rolling at this d bag.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

BigBay420 said:


> I witnessed this Friday on 45 South. What a D-Bag!!


I saw one a few weeks ago. I let him get infront of me and returned the favor with more than he had.  Was begining to think it was an urban myth


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

chumy said:


> Men that worry about rep numbers





chumy said:


> Men who track their rep numbers


You might be a D-bag if you repeat yourself in the same thread.


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

FWIW; the Dodge mirrors stick out an additional 3-1/2 _inches _when "extended".

Not that I drive with mine in that position unless I'm towing an eight foot wide trailer. But heck, I'm probably a db just for generally not caring how I'm _perceived_, away from work.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

house wolf said:


> FWIW; the Dodge mirrors stick out an additional 3-1/2 _inches _when "extended".
> 
> Not that I drive with mine in that position unless I'm towing an eight foot wide trailer. But heck, I'm probably a db just for generally not caring how I'm _perceived_, away from work.


The ones referred to in this thread stick out closer to 3-1/2 FEET.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

I def agree with all the dodge comments. Lol. Stacks, mirrors and most of all black smoke. The black smoke thing is beyond being a douche. It's down right.... Can't even think of a word to describe how ridiculous that fad is. 

But how about real d-bags, ones that ; 
-don't hold the door open for ladies, or anyone for that matter 
-don't use their yes sirs and yes ma'am's
-guys that don't help their lady out at all with the kids. I see guys just watch their wife handle the kids in public and that's it. Watch. Then complain cause they're not acting right... 




-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

D-bags who talk **** at work because they know you'd kick their *** if they tried it outside the gate.


----------



## fish-r-ride (Jan 5, 2009)

A d-bag is one who won't get in the right lane to turn with the traffic backed up then runs way up ahead and forces their way in. You never see them do that to anyone who has a big front bumper guard.


----------



## Chasinit69 (Feb 4, 2014)

carrying dog kennel around all year with a neopreme cover in the middle of the summer in back of truck


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

taking up two parking spots.
One DB driving a Bentley, parked in between two handicap spots on the lines painted so vans could use ramps. I called him on it but I think he was a professional ball player. He was entitled to park in that spot. He was and still is a true DB


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

^ next time take a picture or film while calling out D-bags. Our only hope to stop douchebaggery is through public awareness and humiliation.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Game-Over said:


> ^ next time take a picture or film while calling out D-bags. Our only hope to stop douchebaggery is through public awareness and humiliation.


True. I kinda dropped the ball on that one. We were at a little league flag football game and didn't want to get into a fight. He knows he was wrong, just didn't want to admit he was.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

What a shame, sets a great example for the kids doesn't it?


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

LED light bars in the city/burbs or on the highway. I'm sure they're great for bombing around the lease or headed out to the oilfield sites early in the morning. But if you're blinding people in the suburbs with your fancy led bar...YOU'RE A D BAG.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

KCCO and yeti stickers on your truck


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

yakPIRATE said:


> KCCO and yeti stickers on your truck


oh man thats a lot of these folks here! LOL


----------



## martykaan (Jan 31, 2015)

Definitely a D-bag if you call someone and use speaker phone.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

martykaan said:


> Definitely a D-bag if you call someone and use speaker phone.


Hope you don't mind if I modify that statement.

Def a d-bag if you call someone on "hands-free" and then use one hand to hold the phone in front of your face. You are completely missing the point! If you are gonna use a hand to hold your phone, take it off speaker and put it up to your ear!

I know it's petty, but every time I see someone doing this it just drives me up the wall!


----------



## martykaan (Jan 31, 2015)

Game-Over said:


> Hope you don't mind if I modify that statement.
> 
> Def a d-bag if you call someone on "hands-free" and then use one hand to hold the phone in front of your face. You are completely missing the point! If you are gonna use a hand to hold your phone, take it off speaker and put it up to your ear!
> 
> I know it's petty, but every time I see someone doing this it just drives me up the wall!


Was actually talking about office calls on the land line. If you are sitting at a desk and want to speak to a person, then pick up the receiver.

But I see your point and you are correct.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

fish-r-ride said:


> A d-bag is one who won't get in the right lane to turn with the traffic backed up then runs way up ahead and forces their way in.


X2
I have lived all around Houston the past several years and now in Katy, this is a whole new breed of douchebags out here in Katy. Funny thing is these days when you get into a conversation out here with someone they make the comment "Where are you from with that accent?", right here jacka** where are you from?

Out here just from my own observation a black two door Mercedes takes the #1 spot.


----------



## rsw1013 (Jun 12, 2013)

people who roll coal are morons


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Idiots with speakers on the outside of their car. No one wants to hear your crappy "music", fool.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

yakPIRATE said:


> KCCO and yeti stickers on your truck


:rotfl: no truck and no yeti, but...


----------



## fish-r-ride (Jan 5, 2009)

Well they locked down the unit today so I took off and ran to Houston to pick up my boat from the shop. After reading this tread you people got me to looking on my way in, THEY ARE EVERYWHERE! Could not help but laugh thinking about this tread. It did help pass the time.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

The list goes on and on...I have a feeling some people will end up butt hurt before this one is over [/QUOTE]

You must be a psychic.


----------



## offshorebound (Dec 7, 2012)

I had to get in on this!


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Might be a D-bag if you start the 96th Blue Bell post in the last 3 days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

offshorebound said:


> View attachment 2149930
> I had to get in on this!


I have never seen that. I want one now! LOL


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)




----------

